# Word for the day  peripeteia



## Josiah (Feb 21, 2015)

*Peripeteia*

*Peripeteia, ( Greek: “reversal”) the turning point in a drama after which the plot moves steadily to its denouement. It is discussed by Aristotle in the Poetics as the shift of the tragic protagonist’s fortune from good to bad, which is essential to the plot of a tragedy. It is often an ironic twist, as in Sophocles’ Oedipus Rex when a messenger brings Oedipusnews about his parents that he thinks will cheer him, but the news instead slowly brings about the awful recognition that leads to Oedipus’s catastrophe.

Example
To allow oneself to be twisted this way and that by peripeteia is one of the great pleasures of courtroom dramas.*


----------

